# High Yellow and Hypo-Tangerine



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

What would the babies be from High Yellow and Hypo-Tangerine parents?

I am right in thinking they would be normal?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

don't take my word on this as i'm still learning but i would say normal het hypo-tangerine but someone correct me if i'm wrong:lol2:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice try Churchy_jnr. they cant be het for hypo or tangerine as these are both line bred traits, not recessive ones. Your on the right lines though, just dont assume everything is a recessive.

The babies would be normal but with reduced spotting, some maybe verging into hypo. Some may also have a little tangerine hint of colour to them.

HTh
Mark


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Some signs are pointing to Hypo being an incomplete/codominant gene - in which case you may well get:

50% normal (may show enhanced orange/yellow colouring)
50% hypo (may show enhanced orange/yellow colouring)


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hypo is definetly a line bred trait. BUT... these things have been bred so long into lines that they can sometimes act like genes rather than traits.

A trait only influences the offspring were as a gene dictates it. The level of 'influence' cannot be predicted, only suggested towards

Mark


----------

